# Looking for a good dentist in Mexicali



## Don High (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a Mexicali dentist do do some pretty extensive dental work including root canal, crown and bridge. Can anyone recommend a good dentist?


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

hi is there a reason you are going to mexicali? if not try algodones, it is not to far from
mexicali. this is where most snow birds go for dental. if not i will try and find you one
in mexacli. my wife and her family live there.


----------



## Don High (Oct 11, 2011)

HI,
I can stay with a friend and commute from Palm Springs, CA to Mexicali. I would not be able to afford meals and hotel near Algodones.
Thanks


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

Don it is only 35 miles more to algodones and it is to park and walk right across
the border. You will have lots of choices of dentist to chose from. They are all
in a two block area. Good food and they all cater to americans and canadians.
They have the best prices. You will like it. Better than going to mexacli. And it
is not very much further away.


----------



## Don High (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks*



joelpb said:


> Don it is only 35 miles more to algodones and it is to park and walk right across
> the border. You will have lots of choices of dentist to chose from. They are all
> in a two block area. Good food and they all cater to americans and canadians.
> They have the best prices. You will like it. Better than going to mexacli. And it
> is not very much further away.


I appreciate the information and will definitely look into a dentist in Algodones.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dentist in Mexicali*



Don High said:


> I appreciate the information and will definitely look into a dentist in Algodones.


Av. Carmen Rivera No. 52 Col. Profesores Estatales Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico

teléfono: (686)5663099

e: [email protected]

My friend's son worked for this dentist and said he was very good. I have never been to him. I live 2 blocks from his office and it is in a nice neighborhood. Another dentist I know of in Mexicali is Dra. Lizarraga 686-568-9858 on Blvd. Lazro Cardenas across from the Auto Zone on the way to Plaza Nuevo Mexicali from the city center. She is cheaper than the other one I mentioned.


----------

